# dwarf sag question



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

Anyone else see their dwarf sag start crowning under the substrate? They're in sunset gold caribsea sand with seachem tabs. Some of the leaves are starting to grow almost an inch below the substrate surface with some of the older leaves poking thru the sand. Could the light be reaching that far down? It's a 10 watt, 16" finnex stingray on a 5.5 gallon tank. It gives the appearance of regular growing dwarf sags but with sand thrown on top of them. Also when they do bust out the leaves stay really low to the ground.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

The runners could have just run deep on a path of least resistance. How deep are you placing the root tabs?


----------



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

all the way to the bottom. That would be the best explanation. ty


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think in fact it does this all the time. Doesn't seem to matter at all where you plant it. I think in the long run it will come to the surface on its own.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

One of the things I admire about this species is how deeply rooted it is. In my Walstad tanks it is typical for the rhizomes to sprout leaves 1.5" deep in the substrate.


----------



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

> I think in fact it does this all the time. Doesn't seem to matter at all where you plant it. I think in the long run it will come to the surface on its own.


yeah, just starting to notice that now on a few sag images online, but of course there's the few pics with them growing right at the surface.


----------

